# How to Prep new bare aluminum boat to paint?



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

New aluminum flat boat on the way. Will be painting outside and inside, any one with experience? Help!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d leave it bare aluminum if it’s not painted yet.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Self etching primer is needed - such as zinc chromate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

Eastwood makes an epoxy primer that is self etching, this is what I’d use followed by a compatible top coat color of your choice.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Get something like the crudcutter etching Acid, rubber gloves and a box of maroon scotchbright. Mix acid with water 50/50 then give it a good scrubbing with scotchbright. Dunk it every so often and keep it wet. Do a small area and wash. Then air dry. Wipe down with naphtha and paint! ( we have to epoxy paint aluminum handrails rails a few times a year and this has given the best long term results)


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks all for ideas, now for my classic 2 stroke Yamaha outboards, 90 modded or stock 115? 800# hull flat bottom.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zinc Chromate primer is what the aircraft industry uses to prime aluminum aircraft but it’s highly toxic and will kill you if you breathe it. I’m using it to prime my lower unit after installing my nosecone pickup. 
If you sand your hull you have to clean it and prime it right away before the aluminum starts oxidizing or the primer will flake right off.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

There's chemicals that convert the surface of aluminum and I highly recommend that you look into it. Self etching zinc chromate primer alone isn't enough. I painted professionally for many years and I've used the best primers money can buy and I still had issues because I didn't treat the aluminum. Look up Alodine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> There's chemicals that convert the surface of aluminum and I highly recommend that you look into it. Self etching zinc chromate primer alone isn't enough. I painted professionally for many years and I've used the best primers money can buy and I still had issues because I didn't treat the aluminum. Look up Alodine.


Basically the same thing vinegar does right?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I don’t think any of us here produce marine paint. Contact some of the manufacturers, review their products and processes. Use the one you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> I do think any of us here produce marine paint. Contact some of the manufacturers, review their products and processes. Use the one you feel comfortable with.


Yeah this isn’t a general discussion forum where people ask for advice, tips and personal experience or anything...oh wait, yeah it is. 
You should proofread your sarcastic comments, I think you meant “I DON’T think...”


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You are correct. I did not proof read it. Fixed. I am also entitled to my thoughts as an answer to his question as are you. You should also provide a reason for your recommendation. Otherwise there is nothing backing up your recommendation. I certainly would not leave my aluminum hull bare because you said I should. If he were to follow through with my recommendation, he would get some meaningful answers. Yours will result in eventual pitting and white powdery finish. Yes I know aluminum developes it’s own barrier. However it eventually looks like your answer, shlt.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackbaby5, Boatbrains gave a decent recommendation. Epoxy, self etching primer with a compatible topcoat. Another reply came from a painter with recommendations and even admitted he left out an important step. Man sure does seem like contacting a manufacturer will yield some good results.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> You are correct. I did not proof read it. Fixed. I am also entitled to my thoughts as an answer to his question as are you. You should also provide a reason for your recommendation. Otherwise there is nothing backing up your recommendation. I certainly would not leave my aluminum hull bare because you said I should. If he were to follow through with my recommendation, he would get some meaningful answers. Yours will result in eventual pitting and white powdery finish. Yes I know aluminum developes it’s own barrier. However it eventually looks like your answer, shlt.


Oh ok.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smack you do know in real life we probably would not have responded to each other in this way. I'm guilty as most when it comes the web and only my answer can be right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> Smack you do know in real life we probably would not have responded to each other in this way. I'm guilty as most when it comes the web and only my answer can be right.


Ya’ll were both right! Distilled white vinager will etch aluminum and it’s always best practice to contact the paint manufacturer when it comes to surface prep for they’re product! Also, a bare aluminum hull given the same respect and maintenance a painted hull is given will look great for many more years than the painted counterpart. Any surface that is not cared for polished and waxed will degrade rapidly. JMHO fellers!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Smack you do know in real life we probably would not have responded to each other in this way. I'm guilty as most when it comes the web and only my answer can be right.


At least you recognize it. I only give advice from my personal experience and I promise you the guys we have on here probably have more real world experience than any paint peddlers. 
The aluminum hull I last owned had two part Tasco urethane paint and primer on the sides, GatorGlide G4 on the bottom and 4” up the sides and Tuffcoat on top and inside. It’s still running around the Louisiana marsh right now 4 years after I finished it. I had over $1500 in coatings on that hull and did it right.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Basically the same thing vinegar does right?


No it's not just for etching. It converts the surface to stop corrosion. https://www.experimentalaircraft.info/articles/aluminum-corrosion-treatment.php
It has to be true because the guy that makes 10 bucks per hour at the paint store said so LOL


----------

